# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Setra S500-sarja

## Lasse

Ruotsalainen busstidningen.se on julkaissut sivuillaan ensimmäiset kuvat tuloaan tekevästa uudesta 500-sarjan Setrasta. Lehti kertoo että syksyllä esitellään Comfort Classiin kuuluvat S 515 HD, S 516 HD ja S 517 HD mallit. S 515 on 2-akselinen, S 516 tulee heti sekä 2- että 3-akselisena kun taas S 517 on aina 3-akselinen.

http://www.busstidningen.se/2012/05/...-pa-nya-setra/

----------


## J_J

Saapa nähdä, montako vuotta menee, ennen kuin näitä 5-sarjan Setroja nähdään suomalaisten rekisterikilpien välissä... Hankintahinta kun ei taida mitenkään puoltaa Setran valintaa nykyäänkään?

----------


## Lasse

Uusi Setra S500-sarja esitellään virallisesti IAA2012 näyttelyssä syksyllä. Saksalainen BusTV on kuitenkin tehnyt jo lyhyen esittelyvideon autosta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGcTAOJaMo&feature=plcp

----------

